# VPS Sponsorship!



## Tactical (Jun 20, 2013)

I was wondering if some will sponsor me a vps! In return i will do nothing for it but download old pron! Please i need my fix of pron. I need a sponsor for a vps! 

Just a joke!


----------



## Otakumatic (Jun 20, 2013)

Perhaps I can offer you a VPS in North Korea with a 1000Gbps port. 

Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Tactical (Jun 20, 2013)

lol i will!


----------



## earl (Jun 20, 2013)

SgtZinn said:


> I was wondering if some will sponsor me a vps! In return i will do nothing for it but download old pron! Please i need my fix of pron. I need a sponsor for a vps!
> 
> Just a joke!


I'll give you one.. but would you mind washing up when your done!! LOL..


----------



## Tactical (Jun 20, 2013)

good one!


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 20, 2013)

I need a free vps too, to host my ... own forum about vps and the vps industry!

I will call it supervpsboard.com. And of course you all have to register too!

opcorn:

Just kidding!


----------



## Ivan (Jun 20, 2013)

Need someone to sponsor me a dedicated server (128GB RAM at least).. I want to start my own VPS hosting company.. in return, I will give you 5% of my earnings, and you will be CFO (Chief Financial Operator) of my company.


----------

